# Update: need help...



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok so I posted on Tuesday about my Miss Lady and how the vet confused me. I have been watching her closley and noticed a change in her today. Could this possibly be her loseing her plug? She chased her tail today like the dog does. I dont know if she took lessons from Shelby (our Bull Mastiff) or if she just had an itch she couldnt get to. It shure was funny stuff though...lol I tried to get the best photos I could. I told her to show me the money shot and she was more than happy to help. I finally got a shot of her curling her lip when she pees as well. Not a good shot but neverless a shot. She also has not bagged at all. She only has about 6 days left for her to be due on the last possible date if she is prego.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That could be from being in heat too. Are you sure she is pregnant?


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

nope not sure at all. She was with buck may 16th til july 1st and she was acting mean to the buck so we took her out. middle of july her teats went from nonexistent to 2 inches long and she had a mushy lump about the size of an egg where her udder should be. now the lump is the size of a lemon and she has milk. she was passing a light discharge 2 weeks ago when i had a vet look at her. now you can see the slit in her girl junk and she is passing more discharge or goop i been calling it because everything that touches her vajahoo sticks to it. she is a ff. she has been shying off from me latley but today she cries everytime i leave her and i can hear her on the monitor chattering to herself. sounds like shes curseing me in a different language.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

here are the pics from tuesday for compairison and thankyou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With not knowing for sure. it is hard to say. The pictures look close to the same. I think it is still just a waiting game for you. Did you send in blood to BioTracking? You could always do a blood pregnancy test on her to find out for sure.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

im trying to find a not so stupid vet close to me that can draw blood from her. most of the vets i have talked either dont know goats or knows very little. you guys seem to be way way smarter than the vets here.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

SueDaw said:


> im trying to find a not so stupid vet close to me that can draw blood from her. most of the vets i have talked either dont know goats or knows very little. you guys seem to be way way smarter than the vets here.


A good goat vet is hard to come by. It's almost as if caprine is not in their vocabulary. We are blessed to have an excellent large animal vet down the street, but I also live in a farm community. I also learned to do my own blood draws, it's not hard but the first time you do it can be nerve wrecking and it's a 2 person job.

Is there a breeder near you that can help? I have learned goat people are more times then not very willing to help another owner. Also they may have the connection to a good goat vet.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

the not wanting you to leave --- I have some does do that when they are getting close to kidding. And the baby talk .... she is chatting to her babies.

those are signs of her kidding soon. the goop could be her plug too.

not saying she's prego but just what you described - I've seen in my girls who kid within a day or so.

HTH,


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

My guess on this doe is that she is not bred and is going thru a heat cycle. Hopefully I am wrong and she will kid for you soon but her pooch does not look bred and with no udder development at 6 days out I think she is open.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

I am going to put her back in with Nubby today and see how she does with him. I want to totally supervise them just incase she attacks him like she did last week. She butted him so hard that he stiffened up and fell over (hes a Tn Fainter) I have never saw him faint unless he gets startled so she must of hit him pretty hard. It was funny but I felt bad for him. He had his toungue hanging out and was grunting and flagging his tail trying to be as sexy as he could and she was just mean to him.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

LOVE THAT IMAGE!! Sorry Nubby-but that looked funny in my mind!


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

ok so that was FUNNY !!!!! She fought with him and wanted absoulutley nothing to do with him. He managed to mount her (I have no clue how ) he did two really quick humps and passed out. I dont think he even made contact as she is dry. But boy did I get a gut busting laugh.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

SueDaw said:


> ok so that was FUNNY !!!!! She fought with him and wanted absoulutley nothing to do with him. He managed to mount her (I have no clue how ) he did two really quick humps and passed out. I dont think he even made contact as she is dry. But boy did I get a gut busting laugh.


hahahaha he's a little worked up! 
:dazed:


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

ok so It turned out to be a pretty uneventful day. I watched Miss Lady and Nubby for the entire day and nothing. He managed to do a quick two pump chump immeadiatly upon takeing her into the pen and I left her with him and watched them constantly and nothing. He went off to one corner of their lot and she went off to the other. I had to watch from my bay window because if she could see me she just cried her poor head off and I felt like I was punishing her then when it got dark he went into their enclosure and she stood at the gate and cried so I went and brought her back up to the pen I attached to the deck.Now she is sleeping so hard that she is snoreing...lol I feel so bad for stressing her out and poor Nubby has chicken poo on the side of his face from passing out so tomarrow he gets a bath  I housed them together for May June and July because we just bought our house and I only have the one pasture right now as the sod farm next door is leaseing 3 1/2 acers of our property. Their lease is with the previous owner and they wanted to atleast harvest their sod. My husband and I being honest hard working people tried to be fair and let them harvest, but now winter is coming and we only have the one lot for the goats and the sod farm still has not harvested. I took Lady out in July and made her a temp pen attached to the deck because I noticed she had teats and she was getting wild so my first thought was oh wow she has a baby and Im not ready.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

The last time she acted like she was in heat was May 31. She is usually really loud and scrubs her butt on the fence but she hasnt done that in a really long time. Im kinda mixed on the whole thing. I would love new babies to coddle but at the same time I would like to have a second yard done for the girls so that I can manage what goes on. I dont like not being prepared.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I did notice that you said she was in with the buck until July 1st, that technically makes her due as late as beginning of December. You stated that at the most she only has 6 days left before she could kid. Just wondering if you meant June 1st, or if you have calculated your dates wrong.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

may 31st is the last time I saw her acting like she was in heat. she didnt show any signs of heat in june and the first of july we noticed she wasnt as friendly with Nubby so we started watching them and noticed that she had teats. before you couldnt even tell she had teats at all they were really small and you had to brush through her hair to find them. my sister and I were figureing that they probably did the deed may 31 when i saw she was in heat. I didnt take her out because I didnt have anywhere else to put her. Im in the process of putting a fence up for her now so that she isint staying in the small fence that i connected to the deck. i did a goat gestation calculator that i found online and put in may 31 and it gave me a due date of october 28th. but honestly it could be anytime i dont really know what im looking for this discharge that she is doing has been there for almost 2 weeks and i thought heat was 3 days. i think that i just really need to harden my search and find a vet that knows what he is doing. this morning all i have heard from her is a soft crying (not her usual get out here beller) and i have been checking on her but i havent saw any changes other than her vajahoo is more puffy. she is usually loud when she is in heat and tries to mount our dog. so far shelby hasnt gotten mollested so i dont know. can their heat behaviors change?


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

i have had her since she was 6 weeks old and she is now 2 1/2 years old. She has been a family member so she spends alot of time with us. We have gotten to know her behaviors pretty well. Do you think that maybe she is just matureing and takeing on a different personality and her cycle is confused? Do goats do that?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

can you post a couple pictures further back of her. With her entire body in the picture, one from the back and one from the side? I think she is open, but by your explanation there is no reason she shouldn't be bred. In my experience it is rare for a goat not to breed. But spring is a little more off season for them, so there is more of a chance that they don't take(get pregnant) in the spring than from a late summer fall breeding. Even year round breeders are still more fertile and more likely to breed in the fall, just like seasonal breeders. 
To me her enlarging teats, is only a sign of aging and putting on weight. But she could proove me wrong.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok photo shoot done. Lady was all to happy to help once i took her out and let her play with her little buddy  Hope these help.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

wow, great pictures. I think she is opened and just well conditioned. Although if you had told me nothing about her, I may have guessed 6 to 8 pregnant. But what I am seeing could very well be from her being well conditioned. 

Also, I have a question. Totally off subject. I can't for the life of me figure out how to post pictures on this forum. Is there a help menu?


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

I dont know of a help link but when I post at the bottom if you scroll down a little in this same box that you put your message in there is a section that says attach files with a grey link that says manage attachments if you click on that link it will bring up a new window to attach your files. Hope this helps


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Also you can ask the member StaceyRoop she is like a Goddess of information. I have learned alot reading her posts.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

SueDaw said:


> Also you can ask the member StaceyRoop she is like a Goddess of information. I have learned alot reading her posts.


Thank I think I see what I need to do.


----------

